# List what supplements you take



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

List all the supplements you take and how often you take them.

I take one of each of these every morning:

Multivitamin
5htp (mood)
B12 (nervous system)
Milk Thistle (liver)

I have a ephedra/caffeine supplement coming in the mail but I won't take that more than a few times a week not daily. That's for aiding in weight loss. I also take protein shakes since I don't eat meat.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a Men's Multivitamin and 1200mg of fish oil (double strength).


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

1000mg of omega 3
multivitamin
10mg garlic(odorless) pills


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Fish Oil, those 3 Omega kind.


----------



## S0nicy00h00 (Jan 15, 2013)

Life extension mix powder in pineapple juice,master amino acid pattern by pureplanet, and spirulina


----------



## More Dopamine (Nov 16, 2012)

I take NAC, whey protein, and as soon as it arrives, tyrosine.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

2 Men's Kirkland Multivitamin for extra vitamins and minerals, 4,000mg of Fish Oil for depression and OCD, 2 Veg Capsules of Now Mood Support for improved mood, 1000mg of Calcium for bone strength, 2 Scoops of Muscle Milk Protein Shake for muscle recovery, 2 Tablespoons of Flaxeed for depression, 1 Teaspoon of Optimum Nutrition Creatine for increased energy and explosive power, 3oz of Homemade Energy Gel for increased energy while running, 2 Tablespoons of Brewer's Yeast for depression. All taken daily.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

bio zinc - for healthy skin and defense for immune system plus great supplement for health sperm count.
vitamin d3 - bones
vitamin b complex - anxiety and stress
fish oil capsules 1000mg - athritis prevention
mutivitamin- general vitamin
caltrate 600mg - for my osteoporosis
taken everyday

and thats about all i use to take milk thistle for my liver
and vitamin c for kidneys


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Royal jelly,
Multi vitamin
Collagen
Skin hair nails vitamin
Biotin
Goji berries
Vitamin b complex
Pueraria mirifica

Everyday.


----------



## realitysucks (Jan 18, 2013)

some fish oil caps, protein and gatorade powder


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I have taken many, many supplements, and some are rotated depending on current needs, but the ones I'm taking at the moment are:

Every day:

Fish oil: I found it to be helpful for my mood, although I started taking it for other health benefits

Multi: I found that if I take it before I go to bed, I feel more awake in the mornings.

Milk Thistle: Just started taking this and I was amazed at how much _energy_ it gave me! Obviously my liver needs a serious detox.

Off and on: Magnesium and potassium. If I don't get enough of these in my diet, I get bad leg cramps.


----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Omega 3, ZMA, creatine and whey protein.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Opti-Men (vitamins and minerals) and that's about it, I like to spend money on something else than other supplements, like quality food.

I see most people spending hundreds of dollars on supplements and eating like crap, they still don't get it that nutrition is way more important than some pills, protein powder or stuff like that.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

multivit
fish oil omega 3,6,9
probiotic
vitamin c and vitamin d


----------



## solitarysiren (Jun 21, 2012)

Multivitamin w/ iron
Adrenal gland supplement (a blend which includes schisandra fruit and ashwagandha)
GABA
Fish oil omega 3

I'm about to start taking n-acetyl cysteine again as well.

I think that's everything...


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I see most people spending hundreds of dollars on supplements and eating like crap, they still don't get it that nutrition is way more important than some pills, protein powder or stuff like that.


Very true. I believe in supplements and many of them have helped me, but nothing can be a miracle cure for not eating healthy. People often do the same with exercise -- they think if they work out 6x a week they can eat all the junk they want to. A holistic approach is much more successful.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll start with the anti-anxiety supplements... Ashwagandha root, 5htp, picamilon, B-complex stress tab w/vit C, suntheanine... 

2000 mgs vit D in fish oil, milk thistle, burdock root, NAC, inositol/choline, TMG, alpha lipoic, biotin... 

Cramp bark/fennel/ginger root when having my period. I also have ginger root/turmeric as both are good for inflammation...

Occasional phenibut, which makes me a little speedy, & talkative.

I get a ton of exercise, a lot of it at work... Have a berry/probiotic smoothie every workday...


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I used to just take a multi-vitamin every day, but I now add 15 - 30mg of Zinc, 5'000 IU of vitamin D3. Also have some 100mg 5-HTP a few hours before bed. 
I feel a bit better all in all.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

3.6g each of winter cherry and gotu kola
5g creatine malate, 5g citruline malate, 1g beta alanine 
casein and whey


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Low on budget:
Out of magnesium and also out of some huge multivitamin from opti men. 
suntheanine
true focus from now 
vitamin c
melatonin
5 htp 
passionflower
rhodiola rosea / ginkgo biloba
vinpocetine 
oh yeah fish oil and creatine too

Sometimes I switch around. Wouldn't it be bad to take so many supplement for your kidneys/lvier/stomach what else. 

Don't believe that much anymore in that. I stay using till I ran out. Just eat well.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

dismiss said:


> I'll start with the anti-anxiety supplements... Ashwagandha root, 5htp, picamilon, B-complex stress tab w/vit C, suntheanine...
> 
> 2000 mgs vit D in fish oil, milk thistle, burdock root, NAC, inositol/choline, TMG, alpha lipoic, biotin...
> 
> ...


 Does taking supplements upset your stomach? I take omega, calcium with D and magnesium, and if I don't spread them out through the day with meals my stomach pays the price. Also, do you find that B-complex and turmeric have made a difference for you?


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

No, perhaps the probiotics are helping in that respect? I drink a ton of kefir, & eat a decent yogurt instead of those candy yogurts they sell. They got me off of all those antacids... Used to have a ton of problems.
As for the turmeric... Honestly, I was already buying ginger root for it's anti- inflammatory benefits. They sell it together with turmeric in one capsule, I figured it couldn't hurt. The ginger always helped some, & I notice that the turmeric/ginger product is working just as well. 
B-complex has gotta be one of the easiest ways to help feel calmer and more able to handle things. I absolutely notice a difference.


----------



## westcoast (Jan 9, 2013)

Since I've studied and been on and off working out for 5 years, I only take the basics since the body really only runs on carbs, protein, and fats. Supplements are a waste of money if you don't eat clean to get big or slim down. All I take:
whey protein morning/post workout
creatine
multi vitamin
Train like a animal.. eat like a horse.. look like a beast.


----------



## brunteca (Jan 17, 2013)

Does wine count?


----------



## Izzy as pie (Sep 1, 2010)

No meds and no supplements for me. I don't feel the need for vitamins because I eat well, and I'm determined to think of a way to cure the diseases of my mind myself. Just putting that out there


----------



## JenJen74 (Jan 22, 2013)

dismiss said:


> I'll start with the anti-anxiety supplements... Ashwagandha root, 5htp, picamilon, B-complex stress tab w/vit C, suntheanine...
> 
> 2000 mgs vit D in fish oil, milk thistle, burdock root, NAC, inositol/choline, TMG, alpha lipoic, biotin...
> 
> ...


Which ones help most with SA?


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

JenJen74 said:


> Which ones help most with SA?





> Ashwagandha root, 5htp, picamilon, B-complex stress tab w/vit C, suntheanine...


To give you some idea, my body weight is about 140 lbs. 
I take 900 mgs of ashwagandha, 100 mgs of 5htp, 150 mgs picamilon, & 400 mgs of suntheanine. The b-complex is good too.

It has helped me very much at work.  & On my downtime.

I recommend doing some research and careful experimentation to find out what best suits you. The ashwagandha is an adaptogen, & there are others.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

- Creatine
- Omega 3
- L-Glutamine
- ZMA
- BCAA
- Whey protein
- Multi-vitamins


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

dismiss said:


> 2000 mgs vit D in fish oil, milk thistle, burdock root, NAC, inositol/choline, TMG, alpha lipoic, biotin...


Nice, someone else who takes milk thistle. I take it cause I'm an alcoholic and it's my excuse that my liver will be fine. I know it won't but meh...


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

tk123 said:


> Nice, someone else who takes milk thistle. I take it cause I'm an alcoholic and it's my excuse that my liver will be fine. I know it won't but meh...


There are other good ones.... NAC, choline, dandelion root, burdock... off the top of my head... The obvious answer is to quit, or at least slow down. None of my business, really... Good luck to you.


----------



## JenJen74 (Jan 22, 2013)

dismiss said:


> To give you some idea, my body weight is about 140 lbs.
> I take 900 mgs of ashwagandha, 100 mgs of 5htp, 150 mgs picamilon, & 400 mgs of suntheanine. The b-complex is good too.
> 
> It has helped me very much at work.  & On my downtime.
> ...


Thanks! I do take a supplement that has Sensoril/ashwaganda, theanine, rhodiola, passion flower etc. It works preety well for me, but I'm always looking for the "perfect" mix!  I'll try adding the 5htp, picamilon (never heard of that one) and a b-complex (though I think my multi vitamin may qualify for the b-complex). Thanks again for the help. I'll let you know what difference I feel from adding these!


----------



## Dc77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Multi vitamin plus krill oil 10,000 units of vitamin D-3 and 100mg of DHEA 2grams of L-tyrosine to increase dopamine.Herbs I use ashawaganda Kava Kava


----------



## Joedoewoe (Jan 25, 2013)

*Suprising gym help*

I take very unhelthy preworkout supplaments such as craze for a year... today i had a small dose of xanax combined with my workout... i had the best workout in months... most likely the relaxed and concentrated state u get in while your at the gym to focus on each set... 
BCAA's also play a key role in my supplement comination


----------

